# Helen Hunt's ass



## brian lee (Jan 29, 2011)

I think she has a great ass.  First noticed on an episode of "Mad ABout You" when she was wearing grey sweatpants.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 29, 2011)

Dude. You can't just start a thread about Helen Hunts ass without pictures. WTF


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

brian lee said:


> I think she has a great ass.  First noticed on an episode of "Mad ABout You" when she was wearing grey sweatpants.




You suck at this cousin.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^


----------



## brian lee (Jan 29, 2011)

Agreed, I suck pretty bad and I'm still 6 short of the 20 posts I need.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2011)

I always thought she was pretty.


----------



## brian lee (Jan 29, 2011)

Aw, Gena Marie, you're the Greatest!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

brian lee said:


> Agreed, I suck pretty bad and I'm still 6 short of the 20 posts I need.








Your math is also bad.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Brian, you are to kind to me.  I didn't post the best shots, but she seems to be a very classy lady and doesn't have her stuff hanging out.  I think she is beautiful.


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

this thread has to be a joke. Helen hunts ass? gimme a break


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> this thread has to be a joke. Helen hunts ass? gimme a break



For an all natural woman, she was very attractive. I like women who are strange and unique. Her face was very unique. When she was young, she had a nice pooter, too.


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

i use to watch that show a lot. and i thought she was atractive as well. But how random for someone to come up with a "helen hunts ass" thread.

In somewhat related news...Barbara Eden had some swell gams. What a looker.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i use to watch that show a lot. and i thought she was atractive as well. But how random for someone to come up with a "helen hunts ass" thread.
> 
> In somewhat related news...Barbara Eden had some swell gams. What a looker.



Very pretty...well into her 60's she still looked pretty.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i use to watch that show a lot. and i thought she was atractive as well. But how random for someone to come up with a "helen hunts ass" thread.
> 
> In somewhat related news...Barbara Eden had some swell gams. What a looker.


 

Werd!!!!!!!! Jeannie had nice cans


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

This could be shopped for all I know.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Your math is also bad.


 
I thought all chinese are good at math


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> For an all natural woman, she was very attractive. I like women who are strange and unique. Her face was very unique. When she was young, she had a nice pooter, too.


 with her chin you can cut glass


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

flawless


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!!!!!!!! Jeannie had nice cans



I bet they touch her toes now.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

I think she's dead?


----------



## brian lee (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah Helen Hunt was just me trying to get my postings up to 20.  But Barbara Eden!?!?!?!?!  ABSOLUTELY!!!!!  In my opinion, Top 10 all time babes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I bet they touch her toes now.








this was in her 60's


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I always thought she was pretty.


 
pretty ordinary? Looks like she's been chasing parked cars 














DISCLAIMER: I'D STILL FUCK HER


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Marisa Tomei looked hot in the "Wrestler" too...lol!!


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 31, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Tantamount to striking gold!


----------



## jlacap (Jan 31, 2011)

i saw her penis


----------



## brian lee (Feb 1, 2011)

minoLEE
Not only do I suck at math (total disgrace to my honorable family) but I'm also pretty fuckin slow.  I just got your "you suck at this cousin" comment.  I get it, Lee and Lee.  Its nice to have you to pick up the slack for the  LEEs


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> I think Marisa Tomei looked hot in the "Wrestler" too...lol!!


That was a great movie.  And yes, she look amazing.




gmta99 said:


>



  Your internet skills are far better then mine


----------



## helen-redlion (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont think so. I never passed math test before.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2014)

WTF!


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 23, 2014)

helen redlion said:


> I dont think so. I never passed math test before.



Negged


----------

